# metal roof skylights



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,
Here is a roof with skylights from He11. They came with the Velux kits but they looked like chit so our metal shop fabbed up our own head wall, side wall, and back panels.

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa38/RoofinAk/





Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow! You weren't kidding about the skylights from Hell, but you've given me hope for our roof! Thanks so much for the speedy reply and photos!
Terri


----------



## kylemfk (May 25, 2007)

in my experience, the skylight manufactures do not make a flashing kit for metal roofing. They specify to have the roofing company make/install flashing.


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Velux does make a kit for metal roofs but as I said it looked crappy. so we fabbed our own.

Keith


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Take these pics to heart, and don't make any of the same mistakes!
http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=456&file=3148&s=0
Here's a vent done right. (Re-install in existing roof)
http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/images/photo_albums/30/545/Untitled-44.jpg

These are right.
http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=92&file=593&s=0

These are wrong.
http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=608&file=4567&s=0


----------



## Missel (May 25, 2011)

*skylights in metal roofing*

I've just had this done and am wondering if it was a professional job or something the roofer just "tried" to do. My skylights were initially on my 25-yer old asphalt roof and NEVER leaked. I have tried to attach one of the photos, and would like to have someone look at all of them and give me ideas on any quetions I should ask before accepting the work.

HELP!!!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Take these pics to heart, and don't make any of the same mistakes!
> http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=456&file=3148&s=0
> Here's a vent done right. (Re-install in existing roof)
> http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/images/photo_albums/30/545/Untitled-44.jpg
> ...


nice copper work, always a pleasure as a former custom builder to see proper breaks :thumbsup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Missel said:


> I've just had this done and am wondering if it was a professional job or something the roofer just "tried" to do. My skylights were initially on my 25-yer old asphalt roof and NEVER leaked. I have tried to attach one of the photos, and would like to have someone look at all of them and give me ideas on any quetions I should ask before accepting the work.
> 
> HELP!!!


That’s not a skylight, it’s just a piece of glass sealed to your rough framing. Is that even tempered glass? If so I hope nothing ever nicks the edge. Did your old ones look like that? What does your contract say about the skylight?


----------



## Missel (May 25, 2011)

*skylights on metal roofing*

Here is a photo of what two of the other lights look like.

I have a general contractor who hired the sub to do the roofing. I don't know what the roofers contract states about anything. Isnt that between the GC and the sub?

I have been told that the roof is warranteed--guess I should get a copy. What "should" I ask for in the way of contractural language for the skylights if it's not in there?

thanks.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope that's double pane... does not look like it. You'll be losing a ton of heat through those. does not look like they seal very well either.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Missel said:


> Here is a photo of what two of the other lights look like.
> 
> I have a general contractor who hired the sub to do the roofing. I don't know what the roofers contract states about anything. Isnt that between the GC and the sub?
> 
> ...


It looks like what you've got there is known as "5V". It's a generic utility roof panel that's not part of a system, meaning that any flashings or specialty pieces would have to be custom made by the installer. Also, as noted, that appears to be a site built skylight. So, it's unlikely there's any manufacturer's warranty on that roof or the skylight. There may be, however, some sort of workmanship warranty provided by the installer.


----------

